# What did you do about insurance



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

bfuqua said:


> I completed my conversion of a Chevy S10 about two years ago and have a little over 6000 wonderful EV miles on it...
> 
> I was only carrying liability insurance on the truck when it was an ICE so when I converted it to EV I didn't even think about talking to the insurance company.
> 
> ...


I am in Arkansas and have ins. with a company called shelter. I have all my insurance with them. In 99 I went to the office of my ins agent with my new conversion and asked if the company would carry liability on my electric car. About two days later the answer came back saying yes. No other questions asked. I have been around for a few years now and from a very early age I have heard not so good stories about state farm. In 1990 they were in the news for canceling ins policies in Florida after a sever storm. Like I said I have heard stories and they are to the point that I wouldn't have state farm if it was free. Good luck.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

I use State Farm and have been driving my converted EV for right at 3 years now. I specifically talked to my Agent about it three years ago and he told me it was not a problem. Would be treated like any motor change. They have since tried to get me to do a replacement cost policy to cover the EV components but I decline this.

Now I think I will have to go talk to them again and make certain I am covered.

I understand your being ticked. I am ticked along with you even though I have only been with them about 30 years.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

I checked with State Farm and was declined. I was a loyal customer of theirs for over a decade. My own insurer of about 15 yrs also declined me. They wouldn't write a policy for the Spitfire even pre-conversion! 

You need to work with a broker and avoid the use of the word "modified". Call it an engine replacement, or conversion to an alternative fuel type. Almost everybody here in Ontario will decline you out of fear. There is no real incentive for them to give you a policy. Even companies who I know that others have policies with, declined me. The company I'm currently with, on a full disclosure and fully legitimate basis, will decline anyone else who approaches them with an EV conversion.

In B.C. where they have a provincial program, it's easy- they MUST write you a policy for any vehicle which meets the provincial safety regs and is therefore street legal. That system is what we should have here- we'd all be saving hundreds per year in vehicle insurance.


----------



## BWA (Mar 14, 2015)

I asked Lant (Silver Wheels), the current insurer of my 68 Vauxhall, and, they said they would not cover a conversion.

Gas only for them........


----------



## Brittney (Mar 23, 2016)

We are a single car family. we are planning getting a second car and we don't want the expense. I am considering electric as the second car would just be for around town. From what I'm reading and I have read scary things about their longevity. Mostly I'm just worried that I'm missing something huge and will hate myself if I buy one, I'm taking in consideration specially the cost of insurance, I searched in this forum for car insurance for EV and didnt find interesting things. I am interested in all and any thoughts on the frugality and intelligence of this option. Thanks!!


----------



## bfuqua (Sep 6, 2012)

I ended up getting insurance from Allstate and they didn't care if my truck was a conversion or not - same price. I also have my Tesla insured with them. It is no more expensive than any other car in that price range


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

PiperSimon94 said:


> After reading this thread I'm in a big dilemma about what insurance company to chose...


I couldn’t find an insurance company that is willing to offer liability on my c-car because it’s not garaged and it’s stock

gotta wonder if I can sue the state for mandatory insurance blocking me from being able drive my car?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

State Farm has a special "classic" car policy that covers custom vehicles. There are, however, restrictions on how often you can drive it.


----------



## 266917 (May 4, 2020)

Brittney said:


> We are a single car family. we are planning getting a second car and we don't want the expense. I am considering electric as the second car would just be for around town. From what I'm reading and I have read scary things about their longevity. Mostly I'm just worried that I'm missing something huge and will hate myself if I buy one, I'm taking in consideration specially the cost of insurance, I searched in this forum for car insurance for EV and didnt find interesting things. I am interested in all and any thoughts on the frugality and intelligence of this option. Thanks!!


For a second car, look to someone like Hagerty or Grundy for agreed value special interest/collector car insurance. They have a requirement that you have a regular 'daily driver', but their agreed value coverage is great. I had 4 cars insured through Hagerty at one point, and it was about $250 a year for full, agreed value coverage for all 4.

From what I've found, if you're trying to do agreed value for a primary daily driver, you're out of luck.


----------



## 266917 (May 4, 2020)

rmay635703 said:


> I couldn’t find an insurance company that is willing to offer liability on my c-car because it’s not garaged and it’s stock
> 
> gotta wonder if I can sue the state for mandatory insurance blocking me from being able drive my car?


No, because you'll always have the 'bond' route. You're not required to have insurance, you're required to provide proof of financial responsibility, which can be a CD of a given amount (idea being, if you wreck, you will use that bond to pay the damages). It may or may not be a good idea, but it means you're not required to have insurance, just to prove financial responsibility, and at that point they can say it's on you to provide proof of financial responsibility.


----------

